# Nilsson and Marton Together



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Did anyone hear both Nilsson and Eva Marton live..... or better than that... together!!!!!! The sang Die Frau together at the Met. How did they compare? They both had really gigantic voices.... some say Marton's was even bigger, but of course Nilsson had that laser like focus. I would have loved to have heard both. Marton was supposed to be so much more exciting live. Nilsson's voice held up better I believe. Nilsson had much more vocal dynamics... she wasn't just loud singing all the time. Just my opinion.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Did anyone hear both Nilsson and Eva Marton live..... or better than that... together!!!!!! The sang Die Frau together at the Met. How did they compare? They both had really gigantic voices.... some say Marton's was even bigger, but of course Nilsson had that laser like focus. I would have loved to have heard both. Marton was supposed to be so much more exciting live. Nilsson's voice held up better I believe. Nilsson had much more vocal dynamics... she wasn't just loud singing all the time. Just my opinion.


They sang together once that I recall in Die Frau Ohne Schatten in San Francisco - Marton taking over for Leonie Rysanek as the Empress. They were powerhouses, alright! I don't recall comparing the size of their voices, but I do remember the creaminess of Marion's voice in those days (1980) and her incredible high notes, very different from Birgit's and Rysanek's. I remember discussing how Rysanek better watch out for this rival of hers for the role. Another powerhouse was Ruth Hesse as the Nurse. Fabulous nights at SF Opera!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> They sang together once that I recall in Die Frau Ohne Schatten in San Francisco - Marton taking over for Leonie Rysanek as the Empress. They were powerhouses, alright! I don't recall comparing the size of their voices, but I do remember the creaminess of Marion's voice in those days (1980) and her incredible high notes, very different from Birgit's and Rysanek's. I remember discussing how Rysanek better watch out for this rival of hers for the role. Another powerhouse was Ruth Hesse as the Nurse. Fabulous nights at SF Opera!


THANKS! They had very different voices and approaches, but I would love so much to hear either live or together!!!!! I listened to Marton sing Donna Anna today and was blown away. She sang with much more restraint and vocal dynamics than I was used to hearing from her. Her Mozart was better than Nilsson's. This shocked me.


----------

